# UAE National Day



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I could have sworn that the UAE National Day was celebrated on December 2nd of each year. At least for the last few years, but now I'm confused... when did this move to November 1st?

UAE postpones National Day celebrations

Am I missing something? Or is this a Khaleej times blooper?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe the plan was to have a month full of festivities culminating with a grand celebration on December 2nd since it's their 40th anniversary? Not sure....but it seems like it.


----------



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

It's definitely on December 2nd but I think festivities will be from the 1st till the 4th or so


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It had been announced 40 days of celebrations (in one form or another)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That would be the entire Winter season then?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The best way to celebrate would be to give everyone 40 days off work with full pay.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> The best way to celebrate would be to give everyone 40 days off work with full pay.


Maz25 if I remember rightly from the Eid al Fitr thread you work for a government organisation - so you never know, this could happen! 

40 days of celebrations - does that mean that Beach Road is going to be jammed with adolescent Emiratis on quad bikes and in stickered cars the whole time??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> Maz25 if I remember rightly from the Eid al Fitr thread you work for a government organisation - so you never know, this could happen!
> 
> 40 days of celebrations - does that mean that Beach Road is going to be jammed with adolescent Emiratis on quad bikes and in stickered cars the whole time??


I DID work for a government organisation but alas, I came to my senses and I'm now living in Australia, so no more perks for me.  But, I wouldn't put it past them to give the public sector an ultra long holiday!

I'd forgotten about the stickered cars with kids hanging out the sunroof and windows - gonna miss that this year but I'm sure Gulf News will not disappoint me and will publish enough pics to keep me happy.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> Maz25 if I remember rightly from the Eid al Fitr thread you work for a government organisation - so you never know, this could happen!
> 
> 40 days of celebrations - does that mean that Beach Road is going to be jammed with adolescent Emiratis on quad bikes and in stickered cars the whole time??


I do hope not! I can hear them from my house and one day is enough of their endless revving and racing.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

How can there be 40 days of celebration? If it were 40 days of celebration, it should have commenced on 23rd Oct, and would undoubtedly be over advertised...


----------



## cynthiadubai (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow I am looking forward to what they have in store! We have lived in Dubai dor 30 of those 40 years. And what an incredible childhood I had here, and can provide for my children here. We do live in a place worth celebrating!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Its 24th October 1944, the day UNITED NATION ORGANIZATION (UNO) was formed and started operating---

i remember this date sooo well because i won a quiz show back in high school by answering this question... i was given chocolates to be shared with my class mates.... :clap2: 

:focus: sh. mohamed announced it long back when elections were on in September this year.... they are basically celebrating democracy and supporting everything what UNO says... this was a press release stating the same....


----------

